# Audacious-gtk2 error "fatal error: 'libaudgui/libaudgui.h' file not found



## hunter0one (Sep 7, 2022)

While building multimedia/audacious-plugins with the gtk2 flavor, it doesn't compile without stopping due to a bunch of errors such as the following:


```
info.cc:9:10: fatal error: 'libaudgui/libaudgui.h' file not found
#include <libaudgui/libaudgui.h>
         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 error generated.
Failed to compile info.cc (plugin)!
```
All errors are caused by "libaudgui" and "libaudgui-gtk". I am not sure what package provides this library or I would install it.


----------

